# pagarés" y "tenedor"



## Carisma

¡Buenos días!

Quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de "pagarés" y "tenedor" de español al portugués... les paso el párrafo para que vean cómo viene formulada la sentencia.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos.-

*Bono.*Un instrumento de deuda (pagaré) emitido por una empresa, gobierno o dependencia gubernamental a cambio del dinero que le presta el tenedor del bono.En la mayoría de los casos, el emisor se compromete a reintegrar el préstamo antes de una fecha determinada y a hacer pagos periódicos de intereses hasta esa fecha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carisma said:


> ¡Buenos días!
> 
> Quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de "pagarés" y "tenedor" de español al portugués... les paso el párrafo para que vean cómo viene formulada la sentencia.
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos.-
> 
> *Bono.*Un instrumento de deuda (pagaré) emitido por una empresa, gobierno o dependencia gubernamental a cambio del dinero que le presta el tenedor del bono.En la mayoría de los casos, el emisor se compromete a reintegrar el préstamo antes de una fecha determinada y a hacer pagos periódicos de intereses hasta esa fecha.


 
*Pagaré = duplicata*

*Tenedor = Credor*

Otras sugerencias?


----------



## Carisma

Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta.
Un abraço!!


----------



## Carfer

Em Português de Portugal:

'_pagaré_': '_letra_' (_de câmbio_)
_'tenedor'_: '_tomador_'. Eventualmente, dependendo do contexto ou da natureza do título) _'possuidor', 'detentor'_, _'portador'_


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada pela ajuda, Carfer!!
Abraço.-


----------



## Tomby

> *Bono*.Un instrumento de deuda (pagaré) emitido por una empresa, gobierno...





Carfer said:


> Em Português de Portugal:
> '_pagaré_': '_letra_' (_de câmbio_)
> _'tenedor'_: '_tomador_'. Eventualmente, dependendo do contexto ou da natureza do título) _'possuidor', 'detentor'_, _'portador'_


Falando nisso, alguém sabe se em Portugal/no Brasil a "Dívida Pública" é emitida com _Letras_, _Pagarés_, _Bonos_ e _Obligaciones_ e comprada por tomadores (poupadores)?
TT.


----------



## Carisma

Sei, não! Mas, se encontro alguma coisa, aviso.
Abraço!


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer said:


> Em Português de Portugal:
> 
> '_pagaré_': '_letra_' (_de câmbio_) --- *No Brasil também*
> _'tenedor'_: '_tomador_'. Eventualmente, dependendo do contexto ou da natureza do título) _'possuidor', 'detentor'_, _'portador' -- *No Brasil o mais comum é 'sacador' (e a letra de câmbio é também conhecida como 'saque')*_


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada pela ajuda!!!
Abraço!


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Falando nisso, alguém sabe se em Portugal/no Brasil a "Dívida Pública" é emitida com _Letras_, _Pagarés_, _Bonos_ e _Obligaciones_ e comprada por tomadores (poupadores)?
> TT.


 
Tinha-me esquecido desta sua questão, desculpe. Encontra informação detalhada sobre os diferentes títulos de dívida pública portuguesa no site do Instituto de Gestão da Tesouraria e do Crédito Público http://www.igcp.pt/ (menu à esquerda > _'Instrumentos de Dívida'_). Pode-se dizer _'tomador_', sim, mas os termos mais correntes neste caso são _'investidor'_ ou _'aforrador_'.
Um abraço


----------



## Tomby

Carfer: obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigadaaaa!!!


----------



## vf2000

Outro uso para o "pagaré": descobri que esse é também o nome que se usa para o nosso bom e velho cheque pre-datado... vivendo e aprendendo...


----------

